# Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!



## WatchDialOrange

Its hard to find pictures unless you do a wide search for Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Dive watches. This would be a good thread within the Stowa Forum to Post Your Prodiver & Seatime wrist shots or table shots and maybe size of your wrist. It would be good to see the wide variety of colors of dials & bezels. :-!


----------



## StufflerMike

First limited run of 75 pieces


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike

Some more pics in the Image Gallery !


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Mike these are some really great pictures of The Prodiver & Seatime! the Vareity of colors is Amazing! Can't wait to see what others post here!


----------



## senna89wc12

** All pictures borrowed except the last one which was the white dial Prodiver I used to have.


----------



## sryt31

Here is my Seatime..


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Oh, the white dial Prodiver...special. How could you let it go???

I'll re-post some pics of my eggshell blue dial when I have some time.


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sryt31 I love the Seatime! I haven't seen a bezel like the Green Chronometer you have.

NikAlex - this is my favorite color so far with the Stowa Prodiver Limette! I cant wait to get mine with Stowa's new Black/Silver bezel.


----------



## sryt31

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sryt31 I love the Seatime! I haven't seen a bezel like the Green Chronometer you have.
> 
> NikAlex - this is my favorite color so far with the Stowa Prodiver Limette! I cant wait to get mine with Stowa's new Black/Silver bezel.


Hello NikAlex,

This is a "special" one i wanted to make..
I enjoy this watch everyday, but i will buy the new black bezel.
Green for the summer, black for winter !!!
Good bye
Sryt31


----------



## richnyc

Let me add a few of my Prodiver pics to the mix. I only ordered it with the Stowa rubber strap but put it on NATO and lately I've been enjoying it on IsoFrane rubber Actually, I think that the IsoFrane is really a great fit for the Prodiver. It feels nice and stable on my wrist:


----------



## Bradjhomes

sryt31 said:


> Hello NikAlex,
> 
> This is a "special" one i wanted to make..
> I enjoy this watch everyday, but i will buy the new black bezel.
> Green for the summer, black for winter !!!
> Good bye
> Sryt31


How did you go about 'making' this? I assume you started with an existing Seatime bezel - what next?


----------



## sryt31

Bradjhomes said:


> How did you go about 'making' this? I assume you started with an existing Seatime bezel - what next?


Hello, Sorry for my bad english..
First it was a classic green bezel. I decided with regine to try a personnal version. I test a black one first but the result was not realy fine.. In a second time, i asked regine to make an another green definitive version with a lazer technology.
It's a real great aventure to make a personal bezel.
Stowa staf are amazing for this..
I hope i answer to your question..
See you
sryt31


----------



## Bradjhomes

No need to worry about your English. 

Thanks for the information. I was wondering if anyone has taken a Seatime bezel and modified/designed/created it themselves


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Beautiful Stowa Prodiver & straps Rich!!*


----------



## Spoonsey

My #9 dial strap/bezel combinations...


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Spoonsey that is a beautiful light blue Stowa Prodiver!! I really like the darker black and blue bezels also . I see you change from the Stowa metal strap to a rubber Isoframe strap? 
Is it hard to make strap changes with the Prodiver?


----------



## Spoonsey

WatchDialOrange said:


> Spoonsey that is a beautiful light blue Stowa Prodiver!! I really like the darker black and blue bezels also . I see you change from the Stowa metal strap to a rubber Isoframe strap?
> Is it hard to make strap changes with the Prodiver?


Cheers mate. The darker bezel is the blue Seatime bezel - it looks darker depending on lighting conditions.

I find it very difficult to change the straps so I've been sticking with the SS bracelet lately. Might change back to Isofrane for summer...maybe.:think:


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Spoonsey said:


> Cheers mate. The darker bezel is the blue Seatime bezel - it looks darker depending on lighting conditions.
> 
> I find it very difficult to change the straps so I've been sticking with the SS bracelet lately. Might change back to Isofrane for summer...maybe.:think:


Any hints tips, videos on how to change the straps on the Prodiver :-s


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchDialOrange said:


> Any hints tips, videos on how to change the straps on the Prodiver :-s


Done a search ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/seatime-strap-changes-really-620488-2.html#post4527788

How to change out your watch strap (The StrapSmith) - YouTube


----------



## WatchDialOrange

stuffler said:


> Done a search ?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/seatime-strap-changes-really-620488-2.html#post4527788
> 
> How to change out your watch strap (The StrapSmith) - YouTube


Thank you mike the YouTube video was most helpful! Now I'm ready for my Stowa Prodiver and confident I can change my own strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thank you mike the YouTube video was most helpful! Now I'm ready for my Stowa Prodiver and confident I can change my own strap.


Don't forget the tape, very helpful, very essential to prevent scratches.


----------



## Horoticus

Here's mine...


----------



## sivart

Great photos of a Great watch.


----------



## schticy

Here's my triplets. Great thing with them is that the bezels give you a lot of different options: -[HR][/HR]


----------



## inlanding

A few diver images to add to the mix
Glen


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*inlanding- Great looking Lume Shots!!

schticy - Love to have Triplets like those. Never need to buy another diver with all the bezel change options.*


----------



## Chronomatic

Here is my prodiver on a Stowa old style strap!


----------



## senna89wc12

Very happy with my new Prodiver with Nickel hands. I was able to get one in less than a week thanks to the exhibition watch offer on Stowa's website. I assume this dial and hands combination is pretty uncommon as most of the other Prodivers out there have either the black hands or orange and black hands. It was a big mistake to sell my last Prodiver because the dial was rare and it was one of the prettiest watches I have ever owned.

My new Prodiver will be a perfect watch for everyday use as it looks good with any straps. And the black dial is more versatile than the white one. Plus this watch has the optimum size. I am trying to wear my Marathon JSAR daily but that watch is just too big and heavy for daily use. I appreciate that the Prodiver is much more suitable for a daily-wearer. Right now I am sticking with the original bezel and rubber strap. For sure it will be fun to transform this watch with other bezel colors and straps.


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Love the monochrome look of your new Prodiver...but prefer the white dial you let go! ;-)


----------



## senna89wc12

Spoonsey said:


> ^^^^ Love the monochrome look of your new Prodiver...but prefer the white dial you let go! ;-)


Thanks Spoonsey. The white dial is definitely more unique, but the monochrome look is hot too. I truly regret selling my previous one but I am very happy with the new watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchDialOrange

senna89wc12 said:


> View attachment 1235004
> View attachment 1235005
> 
> 
> Very happy with my new Prodiver with Nickel hands. I was able to get one in less than a week thanks to the exhibition watch offer on Stowa's website. I assume this dial and hands combination is pretty uncommon as most of the other Prodivers out there have either the black hands or orange and black hands. It was a big mistake to sell my last Prodiver because the dial was rare and it was one of the prettiest watches I have ever owned.
> 
> My new Prodiver will be a perfect watch for everyday use as it looks good with any straps. And the black dial is more versatile than the white one. Plus this watch has the optimum size. I am trying to wear my Marathon JSAR daily but that watch is just too big and heavy for daily use. I appreciate that the Prodiver is much more suitable for a daily-wearer. Right now I am sticking with the original bezel and rubber strap. For sure it will be fun to transform this watch with other bezel colors and straps.


Looks fantastic ! I didn't see this one on Stowa's website. Love to see it on the steel bracelet also if you have it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## senna89wc12

WatchDialOrange said:


> Looks fantastic ! I didn't see this one on Stowa's website. Love to see it on the steel bracelet also if you have it.


Thanks! I think the nickle hands are rarely offered by Stowa. Most of the other Prodivers I have seen are with orange or black hands. It was listed as an exhibition watch under their accessory tab. Not sure how long the watch was listed there but it took me an entire week to finally hit the "add to the cart" button. I read that you have a limette Prodiver incoming. Did you get it with black hands or orange hands? Originally I had the lime on order a year ago but I got the used white dial Prodiver on WUS so I cancelled it. The limette color is probably my favorite colors for the Prodiver. I know Mr. Schauer wears one himself!

I don't currently have the steel bracelet for this watch. The old white dial Prodiver however did come with that and here is a picture for you.









And I have swapped the original Stowa rubber strap with one of the Maratac Elite I own. It is a 24mm and I have notched the width to fit the Prodiver. I think this is more comfortable than any type of rubber straps out there.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

senna89wc12 said:


> Thanks! I think the nickle hands are rarely offered by Stowa. Most of the other Prodivers I have seen are with orange or black hands. It was listed as an exhibition watch under their accessory tab. Not sure how long the watch was listed there but it took me an entire week to finally hit the "add to the cart" button. I read that you have a limette Prodiver incoming. Did you get it with black hands or orange hands? Originally I had the lime on order a year ago but I got the used white dial Prodiver on WUS so I cancelled it. The limette color is probably my favorite colors for the Prodiver. I know Mr. Schauer wears one himself!
> 
> I don't currently have the steel bracelet for this watch. The old white dial Prodiver however did come with that and here is a picture for you.
> 
> View attachment 1238410
> 
> 
> And I have swapped the original Stowa rubber strap with one of the Maratac Elite I own. It is a 24mm and I have notched the width to fit the Prodiver. I think this is more comfortable than any type of rubber straps out there.
> 
> View attachment 1238412


yes i ordered the Limette Prodiver with orange hands and new Black/Silver bezel. It's coming with theSteel bracelet and not sure I will ever take it off the steel.


----------



## Chris S.

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Very nice watches Brad & Chris!


----------



## platinumEX

My 10 year wedding anniversary gift arrived today! Beyond my expectations. I'm blown away. Pictures don't do these watches justice! I'm glad I switched back to the all stainless bezel last minute. I think it really gives the carbon dial and limette hands an upscale look. I've been wearing it around the house all evening. Love it. I'll get some better pictures soon.


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Very nice! I agree you made the right choice with the all stainless bezel. I think everything would have looked too busy if you'd chosen the Prodiver bezel.

Congrats. |>|>|>


----------



## Marc Stang

Im loving the carbon dial with the stainless bezel. The Prodiver is next on my list after my Flieger Type B gets delivered next April. It'll probably be towards the end of next year before I can afford one but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Sifun

Prodiver  love this watch 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

platinumEX said:


> My 10 year wedding anniversary gift arrived today! Beyond my expectations. I'm blown away. Pictures don't do these watches justice! I'm glad I switched back to the all stainless bezel last minute. I think it really gives the carbon dial and limette hands an upscale look. I've been wearing it around the house all evening. Love it. I'll get some better pictures soon.
> View attachment 1248619
> 
> View attachment 1248620
> 
> View attachment 1248621


Congratulations on your anniversary.

Out of all of the different combinations I've seen of the Seatime/Prodiver, I've never seen one the way you have yours. It's definitely the best looking version I've seen yet, and makes the watch look substantial and serious. Great choices you've made. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## platinumEX

CM HUNTER said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary.
> 
> Out of all of the different combinations I've seen of the Seatime/Prodiver, I've never seen one the way you have yours. It's definitely the best looking version I've seen yet, and makes the watch look substantial and serious. Great choices you've made. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much! To a beginner collector like myself, that really means a lot. I couldn't be happier.

Thank you Spoonsey and Marc Stang as well!


----------



## senna89wc12

platinumEX said:


> My 10 year wedding anniversary gift arrived today! Beyond my expectations. I'm blown away. Pictures don't do these watches justice! I'm glad I switched back to the all stainless bezel last minute. I think it really gives the carbon dial and limette hands an upscale look. I've been wearing it around the house all evening. Love it. I'll get some better pictures soon.


The combination of ss bezel, carbon dial and limette hands looks great! Enjoy the watch.


----------



## senna89wc12

Wore my Prodiver (with nickel hands) on vacation. Can't stop wearing this watch. 









I have noticed the engravings on the caseback of my past and current Prodivers are different. It's pretty interesting because my previous one is at least 5 years older.


----------



## Sifun

senna89wc12 said:


> Wore my Prodiver (with nickel hands) on vacation. Can't stop wearing this watch.
> 
> I have noticed the engravings on the caseback of my past and current Prodivers are different. It's pretty interesting because my previous one is at least 5 years older.


Nice! where did you get the strap from?


----------



## senna89wc12

Sifun said:


> Nice! where did you get the strap from?


It's a Maratac Elite look alike. I don't think it is a Maratac but this strap is at least 99% similar to it. I got the strap from Ebay. Just type in "22mm PVC" and you can find it easily. It's only available in black but you can choose the stitching colors like blue, yellow, white, and black.

I have had this strap on a number of watches I have and I think it is one of the best. Really comfortable and I think it is much better than any rubber or leather strap.

Here is one on my old white dial Prodiver:









24mm strap notched to fit the Prodiver:


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sifun said:


> Prodiver  love this watch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


just shows Prodiver even wears beautiful with a suit!


----------



## Max Rebo

Just received my Prodiver limette this week, worth the wait for sure. The new black/silver bezel is nice but i wish it had lume at the 60 minute mark.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Max Rebo said:


> Just received my Prodiver limette this week, worth the wait for sure. The new black/silver bezel is nice but i wish it had lume at the 60 minute mark.


Congrats!Great looking Stowa Limette!!! I ordered mine the same way with the Black/Silver Bezel only difference I have Orange Minute & second hands. To bad no Lume on the 60 Minute mark!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Max Rebo said:


> Just received my Prodiver limette this week, worth the wait for sure. The new black/silver bezel is nice but i wish it had lume at the 60 minute mark.


How are you liking your new Limette Stowa's Prodiver ? Any compliments on your watch from non divers?


----------



## mko

I see no limette hands on this thread...I have to represent. Cheers!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

mko said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/
> I see no limette hands on this thread...I have to represent. Cheers!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great looking watch! The new bezel and rubber strap is a great combo. I'm with you and the limette hands, posted on page 4 but with a carbon dial.


----------



## senna89wc12

Some of the interesting discoveries I think are worthwhile to share:









A customized Prodiver with PVD or DLC finish









Never realized there is an Audi edition of Prodiver









An interesting combo


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z

senna89wc12 said:


> Some of the interesting discoveries I think are worthwhile to share:
> 
> View attachment 1317030
> 
> 
> A customized Prodiver with PVD or DLC finish
> 
> View attachment 1317033
> 
> 
> Never realized there is an Audi edition of Prodiver
> 
> View attachment 1317038
> 
> 
> An interesting combo


That PVD/DLC Prodiver looks awesome! That configuration would look great with the regular stainless case as well.


----------



## El Gato

Beautiful watches!


----------



## Bassmanpatsfan18

My new prodiver! Loving it so far.


----------



## brainless

My old Seatime's (some of..). Loving them all the time I own them. :-!























































Volker ;-)


----------



## sduford

I really like the first and last one, too bad Stowa doesn't make them anymore!


----------



## Soulspawn

brainless said:


> My old Seatime's (some of..). Loving them all the time I own them. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


Wow. That is a beauty. How'd I miss out on this model? Hope Jorg releases some new models for 2014.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Soulspawn said:


> ?... How'd I miss out on this model?....


Well, you was born 20 years later I guess.


----------



## Soulspawn

stuffler said:


> Well, you was born 20 years later I guess.


Ahhh. The disadvantages of youth

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Soulspawn said:


> Ahhh. The disadvantages of youth...


Haha, kind of. Old Seatime models show up on ebay.de from time to time. They aren't cheap.

Three I used to own...


----------



## Max Rebo

Had a request to post some pics of my Limette Prodiver--really liking it with the black bezel:


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Thank you for my request I cant get enough pictures of this Limette Prodiver...Amazing!!


----------



## jsong831

Z


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Nice use of Lego as a prop as well.


----------



## Terri

HI,

here's the current state of my collection regarding Stowa Prodivers and Seatimes:

First my new Prodiver with a special bronze bezel inlay - thanks Jörg for this nice watch, the patina is already developing :-!









Next up the white dial PD with the new bezel:









The two of them:









And finally together with the Seatimes:









Greets,
Andreas


----------



## omeglycine

Andreas, your collection is terrific. I'm on the lookout for a white dial prodiver myself to add to my blue dialed one.


----------



## Tomaski33

Excellent Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime pictures in here. I am starting to catch on Prodiver & Seatime. 
:-d


----------



## Spoonsey

White dial is awesome. When did you get it, I thought the white dial had been unavailable for some time now?

^^^^ And I see you're going for the Connery "slightly too small" NATO look.;-)


----------



## Terri

Spoonsey said:


> White dial is awesome. When did you get it, I thought the white dial had been unavailable for some time now?
> 
> ...


HI,

the PD with the white dial is one of the very first ones - it came with a green dial, but I switched to white a little later ...

Andreas


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Well After starting this thread 4 months ago I finally received the Stowa Prodiver Limette I had been waiting for! Stowa was having some problems with delivery times and I just happened to find the exact Prodiver in the Lime color with the orange hands I have always wanted thanks to a local WUS member it arrived with the SS bracelet & the rubber Stowa diver band. Here are 2 quick pictures with more coming soon you can count on that. I love this watch! :-!


----------



## platinumEX

Very cool combo! Congrats. Every time someone would post in this thread I would wonder if you'd received yours. Glad to finally see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

WatchDialOrange said:


> Well After starting this thread 4 months ago I finally received the Stowa Prodiver Limette I had been waiting for! Stowa was having some problems with delivery times and I just happened to find the exact Prodiver in the Lime color with the orange hands I have always wanted thanks to a local WUS member it arrived with the SS bracelet & the rubber Stowa diver band. Here are 2 quick pictures with more coming soon you can count on that. I love this watch! :-!


Wow. Finally you have got yours. Congrats! The lime dial matches with orange hands well.


----------



## senna89wc12

The Prodiver is my most worn watch. It's just perfect.


----------



## senna89wc12

Terri said:


> HI,
> 
> the PD with the white dial is one of the very first ones - it came with a green dial, but I switched to white a little later ...
> 
> Andreas


Great white dial Prodiver Andreas. I think yours with the black hands is probably the best combination. The Prodiver I had was made in 2008.


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ I prefer the orange hands on yours, gives it more of a sporty feel imo.


----------



## persco

Terri said:


> HI,
> 
> First my new Prodiver with a special bronze bezel inlay - thanks Jörg for this nice watch, the patina is already developing :-!
> 
> View attachment 1338478


Wow. How did you get that done? I would kill for that bronze bezel on my Seatime... That is fantastic.


----------



## persco

The Seatime was one of the first Stowas I loved.


----------



## Terri

persco said:


> Wow. How did you get that done? I would kill for that bronze bezel on my Seatime... That is fantastic.


HI,

well, it took me some time (years actually) to convince Jörg to do it, but I kept asking him and it finally worked out :-!

Andreas


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki

Terri said:


> HI,
> 
> well, it took me some time (years actually) to convince Jörg to do it, but I kept asking him and it finally worked out :-!
> 
> Andreas


That bronze Prodiver is a beautiful watch, the strap goes perfectly too.


----------



## persco

Terri said:


> HI,
> 
> well, it took me some time (years actually) to convince Jörg to do it, but I kept asking him and it finally worked out :-!
> 
> Andreas


Wow. Congratulations, Andreas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

STowa Prodiver Limette with lime black NATO. very comfortable strap


----------



## platinumEX

Shown with a rubber band bracelet my daughter made me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55

platinumEX said:


> Shown with a rubber band bracelet my daughter made me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Limette hand set looks outstanding against the black face. 
Very cool bracelet as well!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

I just cut down & sized a Stowa Rubber Strap for my Stowa Prodiver Limette. Waiting for a new Black /Silver Prodiver Bezel to come in next.


----------



## marlowe55

I was amazingly lucky to have a forum member respond to my WTB ad and agree to sell me his unworn Melone Prodiver. It's a beauty!!


----------



## nervexpro55

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 1398868
> 
> 
> I was amazingly lucky to have a forum member respond to my WTB ad and agree to sell me his unworn Melone Prodiver. It's a beauty!!


I love the color.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

nervexpro55 said:


> I love the color.


Agreed Stowa makes some of the best looking Dial Colors that no one else will produce! Here is my *Stowa Prodiver on Mesh
*


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> Agreed Stowa makes some of the best looking Dial Colors that no one else will produce!


Im new to Stowa watches and what they offer. What happens to all the other color dials that have been shown in and around the forum that are not on the Stowa website? Do they keep them in stock so we can request one or are they just retired after a certain time or quanity?


----------



## fuzzyb

nervexpro55 said:


> Im new to Stowa watches and what they offer. What happens to all the other color dials that have been shown in and around the forum that are not on the Stowa website? Do they keep them in stock so we can request one or are they just retired after a certain time or quanity?


Unfortunately, the only colors currently available are those shown on the website. I sent an email to them recently to ask about other colors and that was the response I got. I'm hoping they will bring back some of the more unique colors. They've made some great blues in the past, as well as some more unusual colors.


----------



## elbilo

Terri said:


> First my new Prodiver with a special bronze bezel inlay - thanks Jörg for this nice watch, the patina is already developing :-!
> 
> View attachment 1338478


that is a great looking watch, andreas! i would certainly purchase a prodiver if i could get the bronze insert! exactly how much pestering did it require?

best regards,

eric


----------



## Bradjhomes

elbilo said:


> that is a great looking watch, andreas! i would certainly purchase a prodiver if i could get the bronze insert! exactly how much pestering did it require?
> 
> best regards,
> 
> eric


Do you think with enough pestering there could be a special limited edition bronze bezel for forum members?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1420637


A perfect match, congrats.


----------



## elbilo

Bradjhomes said:


> Do you think with enough pestering there could be a special limited edition bronze bezel for forum members?


that would be ideal


----------



## Spoonsey

fuzzyb said:


> Unfortunately, the only colors currently available are those shown on the website. I sent an email to them recently to ask about other colors and that was the response I got. I'm hoping they will bring back some of the more unique colors. They've made some great blues in the past, as well as some more unusual colors.


That's interesting to hear, when I ordered mine back in 2012 (delivered early 2013), the only colours shown on the website were black, rhodium, black carbon fibre, limette and orange but there was another picture doing the rounds of all of the other available dial colours with a number beside each option. I just asked Luisa if I could have number 9 and it was done.

I think it's great that you can order a watch from Stowa that you can be assured not too many other people in the world will own. I'm pretty confident there aren't hundreds of eggshell blue Prodivers like mine in existence. My other two favourites from times past that are no longer in production are the turquoise and white. My eggshell blue is awesome but in truth it would have been second choice if the turquoise had been available.


----------



## fuzzyb

Spoonsey said:


> That's interesting to hear, when I ordered mine back in 2012 (delivered early 2013), the only colours shown on the website were black, rhodium, black carbon fibre, limette and orange but there was another picture doing the rounds of all of the other available dial colours with a number beside each option. I just asked Luisa if I could have number 9 and it was done.


I sent that photo with all of the other dial colors when I made my inquiry. I was hoping for the turquoise, but was told the only colors available were the ones shown on the website. I really wanted a blue dialed diver that wasn't the same ubiquitous blue most brands sell. I keep an eye out on the sales forums but I don't think many were made in those colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Were else but Stowa can you find a color like Lime on a watch dial*.:-!


----------



## nervexpro55

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 1398868
> 
> 
> I was amazingly lucky to have a forum member respond to my WTB ad and agree to sell me his unworn Melone Prodiver. It's a beauty!!


I would love to add a melone prodiver to the limette i ordered. That is the coolest shade of orange.


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Were else but Stowa can you find a color like Lime on a watch dial*.:-!
> 
> View attachment 1422253
> [/Q
> OTE]
> WDO i think the fruit monger pulled one over on ya. Them is apples......


----------



## marlowe55

nervexpro55 said:


> I would love to add a melone prodiver to the limette i ordered. That is the coolest shade of orange.


No doubt about it. 
With the Limette and Melone shades Stowa locked the "cool dial colours" category.


----------



## addict1984

Ski week with my seatime blue dial. 
Love it on the rubber strap.

Cheers

Addict


----------



## WatchDialOrange

New Black/Silver Bezel with Lume Pip on my Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## Kid_A

this lime style is brutal)



WatchDialOrange said:


> New Black/Silver Bezel with Lume Pip on my Stowa Prodiver Limette
> 
> View attachment 1461634
> 
> 
> View attachment 1461635


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Lovin' the lime and lovin' the lume.|>


----------



## jsong831

Anyone has a prodiver with orange dial?

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Peter Atwood !


----------



## schticy

jsong831 said:


> Anyone has a prodiver with orange dial?
> 
> Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


here's mine with the orange bezel:-

_MG_6608-Edit by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused

Here's my blue Prodiver with blue bezel.

The dial and bezel are much closer in color in lower light conditions, appearing dark blue. The flash makes the bezel appear black.

Soak.


----------



## hun23

Let me throw mine in the mix.


----------



## omeglycine

Past (and maybe again one day):










Current (and forever a keeper):










All these pics kinda make me want to collect them all! I imagine I'm not the only sick one.


----------



## senna89wc12

My Prodiver with silver nickel hands. Next mod is a custom-made strap. The black bezel is something I plan to add in the near future.


----------



## Eclipse0001

Looking at all these pictures builds the anticipation of receiving my first Stowa today! I have a carbonfiber dial Prodiver on it's way right now. It should be delivered around 4:00 PM!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Eclipse0001 said:


> Looking at all these pictures builds the anticipation of receiving my first Stowa today! I have a carbonfiber dial Prodiver on it's way right now. It should be delivered around 4:00 PM!


Can't wait to see pics please post them here!!


----------



## Eclipse0001

WatchDialOrange said:


> Can't wait to see pics please post them here!!


Thanks, I will definitely post some up!


----------



## janiboi

I will throw one in, Protime with some shark strap action....


----------



## Eclipse0001

Here it is! The only problem I've found so far and am reaching out for help with is removing links from the bracelet. The screws are so dang tight! What is the proper size of screwdriver to use? I believe I have the right one but could only get one side to loosen and it needed two links. I wanted to put one on each side to make it even but I couldn't. I hit the screws with heat but none of the others are loosening up. Any thoughts or advice?

Here are the pics I have so far.


----------



## marlowe55

Great looking Prodiver and an outstanding choice. Congratulations.
I used a #140 screwdriver (grey colour ring on the handle) to size my bracelet, which worked well. You may wish to tape around the screws before you try to remove them, it should protect the bracelet in the event of slippage.


----------



## Eclipse0001

marlowe55 said:


> Great looking Prodiver and an outstanding choice. Congratulations.
> I used a #140 screwdriver (grey colour ring on the handle) to size my bracelet, which worked well. You may wish to tape around the screws before you try to remove them, it should protect the bracelet in the event of slippage.


Thanks for both the compliments and the information on removing screws. I may have to order actual screwdrivers for the job. Which ones do you have? I bought one of those 2 dollar, made in China kits. The one seems to do the job when/if I get a screw loosened up enough. I'll be ordering the one you mentioned today.

So far, I love the Stowa! I've timed it since I got it yesterday. It's about +2 after about 18 hours. I think it will be well within COSC standards by 24 hours.

Have a good day!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Great looking Stowa Prodiver Congrats!!! *
I took my watch and SS band to the local watch shop and they sized it for me for free. Took them 5 minutes and no scratches to be seen!


----------



## Soulspawn

Anyone here have their pastel coloured dials to share pictures of please? Saw a couple before but the more pics the better! 

Wish stowa would release a new batch of those pastel dials. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse0001

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Great looking Stowa Prodiver Congrats!!! *
> I took my watch and SS band to the local watch shop and they sized it for me for free. Took them 5 minutes and no scratches to be seen!


Thanks, I worked on it over the weekend and ended up giving up because I am going to ruin the screws... I emailed Stowa today to see if I can just order another bracelet. I'm so mad about it. I hate screwed links! This is why I sold my Halios Laguna and I'm starting to think about just selling this one. I enjoy it on my wrist but it frustrates me to know that someone put the damn screws in so tight that the proper sized screwdriver and some muscle can't get them out. I don't enjoy it on the rubber strap and I'm not a fan of Natos either. I want to wear it on the bracelet and that's it. There are no local watch shops that will work on the screws.

Thanks for the compliments. It's a very nice watch but my experience I've had with it so far has me thinking about selling it and buying a black Omega SMP and calling it a day...


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Eclipse0001 said:


> Thanks, I worked on it over the weekend and ended up giving up because I am going to ruin the screws... I emailed Stowa today to see if I can just order another bracelet. I'm so mad about it. I hate screwed links! This is why I sold my Halios Laguna and I'm starting to think about just selling this one. I enjoy it on my wrist but it frustrates me to know that someone put the damn screws in so tight that the proper sized screwdriver and some muscle can't get them out. I don't enjoy it on the rubber strap and I'm not a fan of Natos either. I want to wear it on the bracelet and that's it. There are no local watch shops that will work on the screws.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. It's a very nice watch but my experience I've had with it so far has me thinking about selling it and buying a black Omega SMP and calling it a day...


Yes I feel your frustration on the tight screws. I think someone said on a forum here you could heat up the screws with a blow dryer and get the lock tight to loosen up around the screws. (Google this 1st). Once they are loose then you can change the bands allot easier . I go from the mesh bracelet to the steel bracelet and over to the NATO often. I bought extra screws and bars from Stowa in case I bugger the screws.


----------



## Kid_A

perfect combination....


janiboi said:


> I will throw one in, Protime with some shark strap action....
> View attachment 1478605


----------



## Kid_A

wow, simply amazing. great watch....



senna89wc12 said:


> My Prodiver with silver nickel hands. Next mod is a custom-made strap. The black bezel is something I plan to add in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 1464472


----------



## Eclipse0001

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I feel your frustration on the tight screws. I think someone said on a forum here you could heat up the screws with a blow dryer and get the lock tight to loosen up around the screws. (Google this 1st). Once they are loose then you can change the bands allot easier . I go from the mesh bracelet to the steel bracelet and over to the NATO often. I bought extra screws and bars from Stowa in case I bugger the screws.


Well, I would love to get just the screws but short of drilling them out, I don't think I could get them loosened. I've boiled the bracelet, used a grille lighter to heat them up and have applied lots of pressure and they won't budge. It's ridiculous! Does anyone know how much a new bracelet is from Stowa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Eclipse0001 said:


> Does anyone know how much a new bracelet is from Stowa? ...


According to web site 140 Euro (non EU residents 117,65)


----------



## Eclipse0001

I heard back from Stowa. The bracelets aren't available anymore. I will be shipping my bracelet to them and they are getting me sorted. In the meantime, I'll wear the Prodiver on the Rubber. I turned the textured side of the rubber strap up on the watch and it really looks nice. I'll like it a lot more on the bracelet though!


----------



## marlowe55

Glad to hear that Stowa is going to take care of the bracelet issue. It's a shame that you had to deal with someone else's mistake.
Hopefully that experience won't turn you off of the watch itself as it's an outstanding timepiece (that I like far more on the bracelet as well).


----------



## Eclipse0001

marlowe55 said:


> Glad to hear that Stowa is going to take care of the bracelet issue. It's a shame that you had to deal with someone else's mistake.
> Hopefully that experience won't turn you off of the watch itself as it's an outstanding timepiece (that I like far more on the bracelet as well).


No, it wasn't the previous owner's mistake either. Jorg has stated in previous threads that he purposely tightens them like that so they won't loosen and have people losing/breaking their watches. Some people have no problems with loosening the screws and some do. Unfortunately, I was one of the ones that had issues. The previous owner and I have had numerous dealings and I know if there was a problem, he would've told me.

As for being turned off by the watch, it hasn't turned me off. I really like it an cannot wait to enjoy it more on the bracelet. It keeps great time and the carbonfiber dial looks awesome in the daylight! It's just what I was looking for. I have a Rolex Datejust I'm going to be putting up on the boards for sale soon and with the proceeds I'll be purchasing a Tudor Black Bay to round off my rotation. I love dive watches!

Have a great day and thanks again for all the compliments and advice on my bracelet issue!


----------



## senna89wc12

Eclipse0001 said:


> No, it wasn't the previous owner's mistake either. Jorg has stated in previous threads that he purposely tightens them like that so they won't loosen and have people losing/breaking their watches. Some people have no problems with loosening the screws and some do. Unfortunately, I was one of the ones that had issues. The previous owner and I have had numerous dealings and I know if there was a problem, he would've told me.


I requested the lug screws to be tight but not too tight and Stowa agreed to do it. When I took delivery of the watch I was able to unscrew the screws easily.


----------



## Eclipse0001

senna89wc12 said:


> I requested the lug screws to be tight but not too tight and Stowa agreed to do it. When I took delivery of the watch I was able to unscrew the screws easily.


That's good. I'm glad you were able to loosen them.


----------



## H_J_R_

This one wont ever leave, i freaking love it. Got a red and prodiver style bezel on the way!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## marlowe55

Very nice pair you have there!!


----------



## omeglycine

Thank you!


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


>


The stainless bezel looks really good.


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Kid_A

very classic divers piece... perfect


Mario1985 said:


>


----------



## motts

These colors all look great. I'm wanting an orange one. Do the watches come with the metal bracelet or do you have to order those separately? I only see the ability to order rubber or leather.


----------



## StufflerMike

motts said:


> These colors all look great. I'm wanting an orange one. Do the watches come with the metal bracelet or do you have to order those separately? I only see the ability to order rubber or leather.


There is only the mesh bracelet available for additional 140 Euro.


----------



## Demokritos

Quick question for you seatime fans. Is it possible to have/buy prodiver style hands and dial with a seatime case ?


----------



## brainless

Quick answer for you Demokritos:
Shoot an email to _[email protected]_

Volker ;-)


----------



## Demokritos

brainless said:


> Quick answer for you Demokritos:
> Shoot an email to _[email protected]_
> 
> Volker ;-)


The answer from Stowa is no. We can not have a seatime case with prodiver dial.


----------



## platinumEX

Demokritos said:


> The answer from Stowa is no. We can not have a seatime case with prodiver dial.


I'm guessing it's because the display caseback on the regular Seatime negates the 1000m rating, which is printed on the Prodiver dial.

I believe the cases are the same it's just the casebacks that are different, but I'm not 100% positive. If so, I wonder if they would sell only the display caseback that you could have a watchmaker swap onto a Prodiver? I would only do it if I never planned on actually diving with the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey

The first picture is mine, the second and third are Stowa's. I'm sure Jorg won't mind me re-posting them.


----------



## tmstu

Demokritos said:


> The answer from Stowa is no. We can not have a seatime case with prodiver dial.


What about a seatime case with prodiver hands?


----------



## Demokritos

tmstu said:


> What about a seatime case with prodiver hands?


I would say the answer is the same no.


----------



## brainless

I would say:


> Shoot an email to _[email protected]_


Volker ;-)


----------



## centralcoastbuc

PD on Hirsch Robby.


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ Ohhhhhhhhh...I like that very much. Thinking about getting a Robby for my PD and Omega PO.


----------



## Spoonsey

Raining and cold here in Auckland, but Prodiver brings a touch of summer...


----------



## chelhik

Just got the bracelet sized...very exciting about this new watch!


----------



## maa101770




----------



## senna89wc12

Have been wearing the Prodiver as my main watch since I took delivery. My all time favorite watch. Perfect size. Comfortable. Super bright lume. Not to mention it looks great!

Will be trying on a bunch of new straps later on. For now, it is on an old nato strap that I modified by cutting the extra piece off. The modified version makes the watch less wobbly on the wrist and makes the watch more wearable. I am hoping to add a black bezel as my next mod.


----------



## kingofthebraves

chelhik said:


> Just got the bracelet sized...very exciting about this new watch!


Whats your wrist size? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I'm worried the provider will be too big for me. I tried fitting the larger planet ocean and it's far too big for my wrists.


----------



## chelhik

kingofthebraves said:


> Whats your wrist size? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I'm worried the provider will be too big for me. I tried fitting the larger planet ocean and it's far too big for my wrists.


My wrist is also 6.5 inch. I must say the watch look big hefty on my wrist but my relatively flat wrist size helps a bit. Bracelet is super comfortable and there are four micro adjustments to ensure perfect fit, and I am thinking to get a black bezel to reduce the visual size of it so it looks more wearable.


----------



## Spoonsey

^^^^ I like it just the way it is!


----------



## ecke22

My prodiver on vacation!


----------



## StufflerMike

Baselworld 2016


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

First Seatime in 2004, pic taken during the OPen Schauer Days


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## senna89wc12

My favorite combo: Limette dial, all black framed hands, black bezel, and black rubber strap.


----------



## AndiS

Great pictures -the Prodiver is a great watch, I visited Stowa and tryed it on. Fantastic !

Deleted by mod, re-read our rules & guidelines please


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## mecca




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Soulspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tsteph12

I could look at photos of the Limette dial all day long. What a strikingly beautiful color!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

tsteph12 said:


> I could look at photos of the Limette dial all day long. What a strikingly beautiful color!


Me too!


----------



## kokmeng

Impressive shots! I am almost firm in getting a Stowa Seatime instead of the Prodiver. Question is,

What bezel color I need for my Seatime. An additional bezel cost EUR 92.44 which I think is not cheap. So, what you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## AFG08

I think a different color bezel almost changes it into another watch and could be a worthwhile option if you really like the watch. However, I would wait until you've had it for awhile before deciding. Make sure you like it enough for the additional cost. I traded into the Prodiver a few weeks ago and like it well enough but I think I would have preferred the Seatime. I like the dial on the Prodiver best but would prefer the less bulky case on the Seatime.


----------



## gerasimos33

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*

Hey guys really like the Seatime, I don't care about a zillion meters water resistance as the watch would probably go as deep as the pool depth. The only thing I dislike is the dial. Do you think it is possible to order a Seatime black with the black dial of the Prodiver?

I should mention that I don't like the Prodiver because of its two-colour bezel.

Edit: Or is it possible to order a Prodive with the bezel of a Seatime?

P.S: Sorry for bombing a photo thread, I just thought if the answer is straightforward there is no need for another thread


----------



## AFG08

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*

It's best to send an email directly to Stowa although I think there has been some discussion of that here and if I recall they declined to make changes like that.


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



gerasimos33 said:


> Hey guys really like the Seatime, I don't care about a zillion meters water resistance as the watch would probably go as deep as the pool depth. The only thing I dislike is the dial. Do you think it is possible to order a Seatime black with the black dial of the Prodiver?
> 
> I should mention that I don't like the Prodiver because of its two-colour bezel.
> 
> Edit: Or is it possible to order a Prodive with the bezel of a Seatime?
> 
> P.S: Sorry for bombing a photo thread, I just thought if the answer is straightforward there is no need for another thread


I don't think order a Seatime with the Prodiver dial is possible. I guess it's just to keep each watch separate and distinctive. However, it is certainly possible to order a bezel from the Seatime for a Prodiver. I have the black bezel from the Seatime on my Prodiver. There's used to be a lot more color options for the bezel such as black, green, blue, red/orange, yellow, and stainless steel color. Now it's just down to black and the two-tone PD one I think.


----------



## Uhroholik

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*

beautiful I 've sold ... why can not I say unfortunately today






o|


----------



## gerasimos33

Great thanks for sharing your experiences guys!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Soulspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_ranger

sryt31 said:


> Here is my Seatime..
> View attachment 1210053


What a neat watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkoc1571

My stowa seatime diver.

Solid and versatile.


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



Bradjhomes said:


>


This is such a good shot of the Prodiver.

Can't wait to get my first one shortly.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



gward4 said:


> This is such a good shot of the Prodiver.
> 
> Can't wait to get my first one shortly.


You getting the blue LE?


----------



## gward4

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



Bradjhomes said:


> You getting the blue LE?


Yes I am. . Ordered the bracelet too. Can't wait!!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Soulspawn

Back on bracelet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

stuffler said:


> Baselworld 2016


Thats Seatime with the carbon fiber face and green hands is such a great look. Ugh do I sell my Oris Or Squale to buy it? Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## platinumEX

City74 said:


> Thats Seatime with the carbon fiber face and green hands is such a great look. Ugh do I sell my Oris Or Squale to buy it? Decisions decisions decisions


Do it!


----------



## platinumEX

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*


----------



## gward4

New Blue LE


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## robi1138

A photo-shopped pic of my new Seatime...couldn't get a pic with the green seconds hand close to what it looks like so I edited it to look closer to the real thing. I hate doing that but on my phone, the seconds hand looks almost yellow


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette -


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> Stowa Prodiver Limette -
> 
> View attachment 11917098


Not only a Limette but WDO added a little splash of orange so it pops even more. Well done.


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> Stowa Prodiver Limette -
> 
> View attachment 11917098


Not only a Limette but WDO added a little splash of orange so it pops even more. Well done.


----------



## carsten333

Hey, ive been lurking for a few weeks. Got this from the post office today. Just want to share my excitement with you guys.  Also I dont think I have seen a picture of this watch here before.

Greetings from Germany









Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice vintage Searime.

Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa forum as well.


----------



## ThaWatcher

carsten333 said:


> Hey, ive been lurking for a few weeks. Got this from the post office today. Just want to share my excitement with you guys.  Also I dont think I have seen a picture of this watch here before.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


Very nice Stowa. Haven't seen this one before, but in my defense i'm new to Stowa!


----------



## Fikk

carsten333 said:


> Hey, ive been lurking for a few weeks. Got this from the post office today. Just want to share my excitement with you guys.  Also I dont think I have seen a picture of this watch here before.
> 
> Greetings from Germany


Welcome!
Nice catch. I think this watch would also fit this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/rhapsody-blue-4087386.html


----------



## soaking.fused

carsten333 said:


> Hey, ive been lurking for a few weeks. Got this from the post office today. Just want to share my excitement with you guys.  Also I dont think I have seen a picture of this watch here before.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


Welcome to the boards and superb first post! Fancy the blue Seatime a whole lot! Thanks for sharing and enjoy your New-To-You Stowa!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

carsten333 said:


> Hey, ive been lurking for a few weeks. Got this from the post office today. Just want to share my excitement with you guys.  Also I dont think I have seen a picture of this watch here before.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


Wow. Incredible Stowa!! Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Back in 2005 and only for a limited time you could order your Seatime Prodiver in all RAL colors.

Example here:


----------



## robannenagy

Here are my prodivers:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## yankeexpress

To state the obvious, the blue one does not say Made In Germany.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes

Not something I noticed until having the photos side by side.


----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


>


Awesome, Brad. How'd you come to find the 4th one, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> Awesome, Brad. How'd you come to find the 4th one, if you don't mind me asking?


I'm always searching everywhere for them, but this was an eBay find.


----------



## srminimo

stuffler said:


> First limited run of 75 pieces


This is it for me. Beauty in form and function. I see a future where I trade my UTS for one of these.


----------



## Bradjhomes

srminimo said:


> This is it for me. Beauty in form and function. I see a future where I trade my UTS for one of these.


If you ever manage to find one! I've been looking for years.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## srminimo

There you go ruining my dreams


----------



## StufflerMike

If you find one it is probably mine, stolen in London 2011.
Part of the very first run of Stowa Seatime watches. Limited edition. Those times you chould chose dial colour, date colour, dial, bezel. So there are most likely not more than 3 or 5 identical to this one, out of 75.


----------



## srminimo

stuffler said:


> If you find one it is probably mine, stolen in London 2011.
> Part of the very first run of Stowa Seatime watches. Limited edition. Those times you chould chose dial colour, date colour, dial, bezel. So there are most likely not more than 3 or 5 identical to this one, out of 75.


So sorry to hear that. I don't know what's worse, to lose something special like that, or to think the jerk that took it surely had no idea of what he had taken.


----------



## gward4




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thekody

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*

Just got mine on Monday. SO pleased with the purchase and really enjoyed looking at all the photos. I'm a nato guy myself so all the photos I will share on here will be on nato straps. I'll add a couple photos via tapatalk once I post this via the forum.


----------



## EricSF2015

New arrival!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015

I'm liking this one better after popping on a different bezel--


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## n4rwhals

Here is the LE blue dial version!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## fire_lantern

Question to all you prodiver owners - what's your favourite strap or way to wear your prodiver? I just purchased a LE blue prodiver and am loving the bracelet. I don't find the stock rubber very comfortable. Tried it on quick with a couple 20mm straps I had lying around (isofrane-style blue borealis strap and a brown RAF strap) and both were pretty nice. I have a navy phenomenato on the way, so that might be the way to go - other suggestions from everyone? Also, anyone other than Brad end up getting one of the new bezels?​


----------



## njhinde

Good question about the bezels. I'm really keen to get a Limette Prodiver (as I mentioned in a different post), and am considering a different bezel to the standard. 

I think the Titanium would work, however does anybody have any opinions on this combination? I like the Bronze bezel - and it looks amazing on the Blue Prodiver, but don't think this would work with Limette.

Brad . your Blue/Bronze looks fantastic. I see you have a Limette too - have you considered pairing this with a different coloured Stowa bezel, and if so, which would work?


----------



## SteamJ

My first Stowa. Brad tells me it's a more uncommon blue dial. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Bradjhomes

njhinde said:


> Good question about the bezels. I'm really keen to get a Limette Prodiver (as I mentioned in a different post), and am considering a different bezel to the standard.
> 
> I think the Titanium would work, however does anybody have any opinions on this combination? I like the Bronze bezel - and it looks amazing on the Blue Prodiver, but don't think this would work with Limette.
> 
> Brad . your Blue/Bronze looks fantastic. I see you have a Limette too - have you considered pairing this with a different coloured Stowa bezel, and if so, which would work?


Nope. Never thought of trying another bezel on the Limette. I've seen it with the black bezel but that doesn't do it for me.


----------



## omeglycine

Just got the Ti bracelet in.


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> Just got the Ti bracelet in.
> 
> View attachment 13017609


How do you like it compared to the S/S?

I think the lines are crisper making it look much better, but I love the weight of the stainless steel package more.


----------



## omeglycine

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



Bradjhomes said:


> How do you like it compared to the S/S?
> 
> I think the lines are crisper making it look much better, but I love the weight of the stainless steel package more.


I actually enjoy the lightness of the Ti, which according to my food scale is only 2/3 the weight of the S/S. Otherwise I have a slight preference for the S/S. In particular, the slightly brushed and alternating finishes are a bit more appealing to me than the uniform matte finish of the Ti (which is also a print magnet). And though I suspect tolerances to be near identical, the weight of the S/S bracelet gives the impression of better articulation between the links.

Overall, I am happy to own one of each metal.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## atxdivebezel

Been drooling over this thread.. My Rhodium prodiver with the blacked out bezel lands tomorrow, couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## atxdivebezel

As promised, couldn't be happier to join the club. Been dealing with some serious bezel slop though... did a quick reinstall and it seems better, is this normal?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ruggs

Has anyone tried the new titanium bezel?


----------



## Fikk

Ruggs said:


> Has anyone tried the new titanium bezel?


Yes but I actually didn't post many pictures.

I could only find those 2:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-518.html#post46135681
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-530.html#post46770141

I can't remember seeing anybody else posting pictures here.


----------



## Ruggs

Fikk said:


> Yes but I actually didn't post many pictures.
> 
> I could only find those 2:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-518.html#post46135681
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-530.html#post46770141
> 
> I can't remember seeing anybody else posting pictures here.


Thanks! Did you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette with new Lime Green Surfboard.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Prodiver White


----------



## bricem13

Seriously considering one however i am concerned by the l2l... what are your feelings? 
Any comparison shots with other divers? I have raven venture, seiko turtle old/new, mm300, superocean 42...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Wearing my Limette last year whilst scuba diving, and relaxing between dives, in the Red Sea.









(not the best photo I'm afraid, but I always take my Prodiver scuba diving with me)


----------



## njhinde

Very sorry for the sideways photo - I have absolutely no idea why it posted like that (and i don't see any option to control it either).


----------



## GoBuffs11

Really wish they’d bring back the carbon fiber dial. Oh well.


----------



## neilziesing

Wearing my Stowa Seatime. Purchased this from Forum Member USMC93. Totally stand up guy! I would (and likely will) buy from him again in the future.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SteamJ




----------



## dvkwatchphotography

Hi,

I'm new on the forum (my 1st post) and i would like to introduce you my 2 Stowa's

View attachment 14076727


View attachment 14076729


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Watches Forum.


----------



## dvkwatchphotography

stuffler said:


> Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Watches Forum.


Thank you very much


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Prodiver White at Hotel Riessersee, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brainless

This is one of the first batch made by Stowa, No. 66.
Even the clasp of the bracelet isn't marked with STOWA, but with SCHAUER yet.
The hands are individualized and a spare bezel shows a solid luminescence arrow
The _Pinky_:


----------



## brainless

A teal one today









HAGW,

Volker


----------



## njhinde

Prodiver Limette in action... (looking forward to taking this diving again in a couple of weeks)


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## njhinde

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## fire_lantern

Anyone planning to pick up the new Grey LE? Excited to see some in-the-flesh photos.

Also, does anyone know if Stowa is still selling the titanium bezel or bracelet? Neither seem to be listed on the site anymore...


----------



## Fikk

The bezel seems available here: https://www.stowa.de/en/bezel+massive+titanium.htm

I heard that the bracelets are not available now. From the beginning, they were very difficult to obtain.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fire_lantern

Fikk said:


> The bezel seems available here: https://www.stowa.de/en/bezel+massive+titanium.htm
> 
> I heard that the bracelets are not available now. From the beginning, they were very difficult to obtain.


perfect, thanks! It turns out if you scroll down to the bottom of the page, there's an option to purchase the bracelet there. 6-8 weeks and you have to send in your watch, but still, it's available.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Ernst Hill

Just found this vintage Stowa Seatime, condition is great. I think it has been worn only a few times since new.


----------



## brainless

What size is it? Lug width and diameter w/o crown?

Volker


----------



## Ernst Hill

Case size 36 mm, lugwidth 20 mm.


----------



## Ernst Hill

See my reply


----------



## StufflerMike

Prodiver White/Limette at the pool.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## njhinde

Snap - love my Limette too. Here's a pic I posted in another thread recently... now also in the right place


----------



## Bradjhomes

njhinde said:


> Snap - love my Limette too. Here's a pic I posted in another thread recently... now also in the right place
> 
> View attachment 15044433


This the titanium?


----------



## njhinde

Yep, and the bracelet is great. Winning combination


----------



## chimney79

Hello, i bought this old Seatime shortly. 
Has anyone Andy details (year, caliber...?) for me?
Thanks in advance!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

1950s, PUW movement. For more info please open it up and let‘s see the movement. Could be a 1361, 1461, 1561. my gutt says PUW 1561 because of the look of the dial.

PUW stands for Pforzheimer Uhrenwerke (Pforzheim Watch Movements or Pforzheim Ebauches).
PUW movements have been very popular in from the 60ties to the 70ties and I think they are worth to be colected (just as a witness of time). The 1561 already was a well constructed movement, reliable work horse.


----------



## chimney79

Thanks a lot, that‘s a beginning...
One more detail i know is, if you press the crown, the date goes to the next day! That‘s a cool think to quick set the date! 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

1561 was my guess and it seems to be a 1561 which now dates your watch to be made in the 1970s. The PUW 1561 was launched in 1971 and replaced by the 1661 in 1975.


----------



## chimney79

Okay, thanks a lot! 1971 would be great as it's the year of my birth...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chimney79

I just found out, the puw 1561 has 21 jewels, but my dial says: 25 Rubis..? 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

The PUW 1561 was available with 17/21/25 jewels. Open it up and look what‘s engraved under the balance wheel. Thst the only way to confirm.


----------



## chimney79

*Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*

Thanks, meanwhile i found it out, too. 
Is there any chance to find out the year it was built, without having any papers?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Stowa Prodiver & Stowa Seatime Pictures-Post Them Here!*



chimney79 said:


> Thanks, meanwhile i found it out, too.
> Is there any chance to find out the year it was built, without having any papers?


No.


----------



## InDNavVet

Now that I've finally acquired one...


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @InDNavVet :

*Congratulations!*

It's truly a beauty!

Thank you for the image above.

Tom K.


----------



## freddyb

Doesn't get much wrist time, so I might be looking to sell it. Such a cool watch though.


----------



## Spoonsey

nervexpro55 said:


> Not only a Limette but WDO added a little splash of orange so it pops even more. Well done.


It's a great look.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Limette on Rubber


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Mike2

Thanks for all the photos, this is a beautiful diver. When they get around to making a 38mm version for my little bird wrist, I’ll take 2 thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Kenster21

Mike2 said:


> Thanks for all the photos, this is a beautiful diver. When they get around to making a 38mm version for my little bird wrist, I'll take 2 thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. When I see the website photos, I'm not terribly interested, but then I see pictures of it in the wild, and I start thinking I really need this watch!


----------



## boatswain

Hey folks!

Curious how the prodiver May fit a 6.75" (flattish)wrist?



I suspect it may be too big and blocky for me, but one can hope&#8230;!


----------



## robi1138

boatswain said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Curious how the prodiver May fit a 6.75" (flattish)wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it may be too big and blocky for me, but one can hope&#8230;!


Just going by wrist size I would say it's fine but it's more than just wrist size. My wrist is 7 and 1/4 which isn't much bigger than yours but I'm a big guy in general so chunkier watches work okay for me but if you are 5 feet tall and lanky it might not be the best option.


----------



## njhinde

boatswain said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Curious how the prodiver May fit a 6.75" (flattish)wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it may be too big and blocky for me, but one can hope&#8230;!


Here's mine on 7.25 if that's any help (probably not, but thanks for reminding me about my Prodiver, as I hadn't worn it for ages  )

This is one of my favourite watches and has been with me on many dives in the past. This model and the bracelet are titanium, so the whole thing is incredibly light weight. Love it!


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @njhinde : Thank you for the image of your Lime Green Provider.

That's an especially effective photo, with great clarity.

It shows how your Prodiver's dimensions on the wrist are reasonable.

The lighter weight titanium is a plus. Overall, a fine watch.

Tom K.


----------



## boatswain

I appreciate the feedback
Thanks folks

If anyone with a wrist under 7" has pics that would be very helpful too.

Enjoy your Prodivers!

Cheers


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Prodiver Olymp with a Titanium Case*

Tom K.


----------



## jil_sander

boatswain said:


> I appreciate the feedback
> Thanks folks
> 
> If anyone with a wrist under 7" has pics that would be very helpful too.
> 
> Enjoy your Prodivers!
> 
> Cheers


I have a 6.75 to 7inch wrist. 
IMO it may look big on close-up shot, but from distance, it looks totally ok.


----------



## boatswain

jil_sander said:


> I have a 6.75 to 7inch wrist.
> IMO it may look big on close-up shot, but from distance, it looks totally ok.
> View attachment 16039651
> View attachment 16039653


Thanks!

Looks good


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Diji with STOWA Prodiver Olymp*


----------



## AndiS




----------



## jil_sander

The new limited edition looks sweet...
Anybody getting these?


----------



## StufflerMike

The more I look at it the less I like it.

From another post: The Prodiver Vintage 95 Limited may appeal to some guys but it does not appeal to me. It‘s a mix-up of Esslinger dyna dots (never appealed to me), radium lume (nothing new but here too fat) and a borrowing from former Prodiver models. „Vintage“ most likely refers to the use of old radium lume which should underline the „vintage flair“ or „vintage character“. But the Prodiver never ever featured a „vintage flair“. The predecessor was a modern interpretation of the 1960s Seatime which Stowa developed together with a couple of forum members (2003/2004).
Longtime Stowaristi will remember that the Stowa Seatime became the „Seatime Prodiver“ after Greg Bottle gave some recommendations to make the Seatime a Prodiver, a modern diver.

Quote 2005: „Here at Stowa we not only create beautiful timepieces that are worn and treasured by our customers, we also provide them with a watch that is practical, durable and designed to do the job it was intended for.
With this in mind and the success of our robust seatime sports watch series, we decided we wanted to go one step further and produce the ultimate dive watch, a professional dive watch for divers. To make sure we got this watch just right we went to a designer who is not only a watch enthusiast, but who is also a very experienced diver with many years of experience.
The challenge was not only to create a watch that performed under extreme conditions and fulfilled divers needs, but also to create a beautiful watch that could be worn everyday and would be treasured by it’s owner.“

Now, to celebrate the 95th anniversary and out of a sudden, there is a Prodiver Vintage. What the h….?

Happy to own the white one:


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

StufflerMike said:


> Happy to own the white one:
> 
> View attachment 16806418


Beautiful shot


----------



## flyingpicasso

StufflerMike said:


> The more I look at it the less I like it.


I agree with you. What a design mess...and a sad state of affairs in Engelsbrand.


----------



## loganben

Stowa Prodiver Blue Limited 💙


----------

